# Can someone identify this lathe



## Barry (Jul 28, 2013)

This is the best photo I could get my hands on. I bow to the experts on this forum.

id like to know the approx age if possible as well.

Thanks

Barry


Total newb.

Lets try this attachment.




Thanks

Barry

- - - Updated - - -




3rd time's a charm


----------



## rafe (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like a South bend ...need better pics


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 28, 2013)

Definitely a South Bend, I will let the SB experts guess what model.


----------



## righto88 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like a South Bend that needs to be in my shop!


----------



## Codered741 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm no expert on SB lathes, but I'm learning quickly, and would say for sure that this is a South Bend.  

It looks to me like a 60's or later model, due to the double tumbler gearbox.  The lack of a front cone pulley access panel leads me to believe that it is a larger model, probably a 13".  

-Cody


----------



## Barry (Jul 28, 2013)

FYI It is up for auction in NY. 

http://m.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=886883

Looks like it could be a good deal -if only I was closer....

Barry


----------



## righto88 (Jul 28, 2013)

Barry-if only I was closer....

Barry[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You and me both!


----------



## rafe (Jul 29, 2013)

Southbend, metal lathe 
Serial Number C18145D 
Model: Unknown


----------

